# A little bit of TTRS on my 3.2 ...



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I just completed swapping out the MagneRide suspension from a TTRS (thanks _bigstu_ for the components). Everything bolted up without any issues; I reused the front sway bar end links and installed new front strut mounts and bearings.

The car rides well (no noises etc), the suspension seems a tad firmer and it sits about 0.5" lower compared to the MagneRide setup that came on my car.

Some pics below and the rest are here --> DerTT Album



















TTRS on the right and 3.2 on left - note the electrical connecter at the bottom of the struts.









TTRS front spring on right and 3.2 on left









New strut mount and bearing.

























Assembled front TTRS strut/spring ready to go in.









Remember to disconnect the suspension height sensor. Unlike other VWs and Audis I have worked on, this car has one at all 4 corners. My guess is that the ECU uses this to actively adjust the MagneRide damper at the particular corner in comfort mode. The dyno straps broke both my rear sensors last week and comfort mode does not control the rear springs - car feels like a Buick in the back. Sport mode however feels just fine - so I am just driving in Sport mode until the new sensors come in.









Rear shock is held on by 2 16mm bolts up top and one PITA 21mm at the bottom. Remember to unclip the electrical connector at the top of the shock before pulling it out of the car.

























One MagRide rear shock

















TTRS shock on left and 3.2 on right









TTRS rear spring on right and 3.2 on left


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Can you still switch them between comfort and sport mode? I assume you have to swap over more electronics and re-code something to do that?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Marty said:


> Can you still switch them between comfort and sport mode? I assume you have to swap over more electronics and re-code something to do that?


Yes. My 3.2 had MagneRide already and the connectors swapped over.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

pal said:


> Yes. My 3.2 had MagneRide already and the connectors swapped over.


Cool! So was the difference just ride height / stiffness with the TT-RS setup?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Marty said:


> Cool! So was the difference just ride height / stiffness with the TT-RS setup?


Yes. Based on my interaction with an engineer at BWI/Delphi, the shocks are the same for all TTs and they supply the control unit to Audi for programming and using springs based on the car. The shocks are active and will adjust for the springs that are installed.

Once I replace the broken rear height sensors, I will push the car some and hopefully get the brakes bled and pads replaced before the first weekend in November so I can break her in at NJMP (Lightning on Sat and Thunderbolt on Sunday).


----------

